# Pregunta sobre los módulos de FVWM

## chonzow

Estoy intentando configurar FVWM como me gusta, sin embago, hay un problema que no puedo resolver: quiero que algunos módulos se mantengan siempre por encima de las ventanas, pero no tengo idea de como se hace. 

Por ejemplo, esta es la configuración por defecto del Módulo WinList: 

DestroyModuleConfig FvwmWinList: *

*FvwmWinList: Back #908090

*FvwmWinList: Fore Black

*FvwmWinList: Font -adobe-helvetica-bold-r-*-*-10-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

*FvwmWinList: Action Click1 Iconify false, Focus

*FvwmWinList: Action Click2 Iconify toggle

*FvwmWinList: Action Click3 Module FvwmIdent

*FvwmWinList: UseSkipList

*FvwmWinList: Geometry +0-1

¿Que tendría que agregar para que las ventanas no lo oculten?

¿Hay que tocar además el .fvwm2? 

El problema es que no me va el inglés, y no encuentro documentación completa en español. Estuve viendo varios theme-styles oficiales, y muchas configuraciones de terceros, pero en ninguna encuentro como resolver esto. 

FVWM es un entorno donde uno puede hacer lo que quiera, incluso se puede extender con módulos en perl, pero la documentación en español es una verdadera limitante para los hispanos cerrados como yo. 

Gracias de antemano.

----------

## i92guboj

 *chonzow wrote:*   

> Estoy intentando configurar FVWM como me gusta, sin embago, hay un problema que no puedo resolver: quiero que algunos módulos se mantengan siempre por encima de las ventanas, pero no tengo idea de como se hace. 
> 
> Por ejemplo, esta es la configuración por defecto del Módulo WinList: 
> 
> DestroyModuleConfig FvwmWinList: *
> ...

 

Lo que estás buscando es la opción de estilo "Layer". Antiguamente se usaban StaysOnTop y StaysOnBottom (que creo que aún son válidas, pero pero han sido reimplementadas usando el mismo mecanismo de la opción Layer). Pero mejor me dejo de palabrerías y te pongo un ejemplo:

```
Style FvwmWinList Layer 6
```

Pondrá la ventana en la capa 6. Por convención (por defecto) todas las ventanas aparecen en la capa 4. Es decir, poniendo dicho Style en tu config conseguirás que dicha ventana esté encima de todas. Ninguna ventana en la capa 4 podrás jamás superponerse a una que esté en la capa 6. De igual forma, puedes poner ventanas en la capa 1 si quieres que actuen a modo de applets de escritorio o de wallpaper (por ejemplo si quieres poner un term transparente con htop o similar).

Nunca me he fijado en si la página man de fvwm estaba en español o inglés, pero ahora que miro tienes razón. En cualquier caso, mientras se soluciona eso, si necesitas algo pregunta. No es que sea un maestro en el tema pero llevo mis añitos usando fvwm.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Pondrá la ventana en la capa 6. Por convención (por defecto) todas las ventanas aparecen en la capa 4. Es decir, poniendo dicho Style en tu config conseguirás que dicha ventana esté encima de todas. Ninguna ventana en la capa 4 podrás jamás superponerse a una que esté en la capa 6. De igual forma, puedes poner ventanas en la capa 1 si quieres que actuen a modo de applets de escritorio o de wallpaper (por ejemplo si quieres poner un term transparente con htop o similar).

 

Tan configurable es FVWM? WOW!! 

No se hable mas... Me paso a FVWM apenas me sobre un poco de tiempo....

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

>  *i92guboj wrote:*   Pondrá la ventana en la capa 6. Por convención (por defecto) todas las ventanas aparecen en la capa 4. Es decir, poniendo dicho Style en tu config conseguirás que dicha ventana esté encima de todas. Ninguna ventana en la capa 4 podrás jamás superponerse a una que esté en la capa 6. De igual forma, puedes poner ventanas en la capa 1 si quieres que actuen a modo de applets de escritorio o de wallpaper (por ejemplo si quieres poner un term transparente con htop o similar). 
> 
> Tan configurable es FVWM? WOW!! 
> 
> No se hable mas... Me paso a FVWM apenas me sobre un poco de tiempo....
> ...

 

En realidad eso no es nada, casi cualquier wm puede hacer eso. Kwin mismo puede recordar estados específicos para las ventanas, y fluxbox también, no se si implementan una solución a base de capas como esta, pero casi me atrevería a asegurar que como mínimo deben tener una opción para mantener una ventana dada encima o debajo de todas las demás.

Fvwm es mucho más configurable que eso, aunque también tiene sus limitaciones, una cosa que me gustaría ver es el soporte para poner una página arbitrarias de un escritorio cualquiera en cada una de mis pantallas usando twinview, pero no me quejo, solo he encontrado un wm que haga eso de forma correcta, y es xmonad que es una especie de clon de ratpoison  :Razz: 

----------

## chonzow

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Lo que estás buscando es la opción de estilo "Layer". Antiguamente se usaban StaysOnTop y StaysOnBottom (que creo que aún son válidas, pero pero han sido reimplementadas usando el mismo mecanismo de la opción Layer). Pero mejor me dejo de palabrerías y te pongo un ejemplo: 

 

```
Style FvwmWinList Layer 6
```

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pondrá la ventana en la capa 6. Por convención (por defecto) todas las ventanas aparecen en la capa 4. Es decir, poniendo dicho Style en tu config conseguirás que dicha ventana esté encima de todas. Ninguna ventana en la capa 4 podrás jamás superponerse a una que esté en la capa 6. De igual forma, puedes poner ventanas en la capa 1 si quieres que actuen a modo de applets de escritorio o de wallpaper (por ejemplo si quieres poner un term transparente con htop o similar).

 

Excelente, eso es mejor de lo que quería. Gracias.

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nunca me he fijado en si la página man de fvwm estaba en español o inglés, pero ahora que miro tienes razón. En cualquier caso, mientras se soluciona eso, si necesitas algo pregunta. No es que sea un maestro en el tema pero llevo mis añitos usando fvwm.

 

Ok, muchas gracias, eres muy amable. Te cuento que mirando la configuración de los themes oficiales he logrado deducir una parte. Ademàs me gusta experimentar un poco.   :Razz: 

Saludos.

----------

## i92guboj

 *chonzow wrote:*   

> 
> 
> El problema es que no me va el inglés, y no encuentro documentación completa en español. Estuve viendo varios theme-styles oficiales, y muchas configuraciones de terceros, pero en ninguna encuentro como resolver esto. 
> 
> FVWM es un entorno donde uno puede hacer lo que quiera, incluso se puede extender con módulos en perl, pero la documentación en español es una verdadera limitante para los hispanos cerrados como yo. 
> ...

 

Por ahora es solo un proyecto, y no se a qué velocidad avanzará ni si podré llevarlo a buen puerto, pero ayer me picó el gusanillo motivado por éste post y por otros pocos similares que he visto en los últimos meses, y me he lanzado a la confección de un tutorial en español para fvwm. Así que te dejo un link a mi web por si quieres visitarlo de vez en cuando y ver como progresa la cosa.

http://jesgue.homelinux.org/fvwm-es-tutorial.php

Todo está aún un poco en plan borrador, y solo están los dos primero capítulos, que describen una configuración muy básica. Sobre todo el segundo puede parecer algo largo porque intento ser lo más detallado posible y no símplemente poner una ristra de comandos para que la gente los copie y pegue en un editor (para eso mejor descargar una config prefabricada, que las hay a miles).

Si alguien tiene aguna sugerencia, corrección o idea sobre cualquier cosa relacionada con dicho tutorial, puede contactar conmigo por mail. No suelo usar irc, porque cada cinco minutos tengo que atender algo y me es imposible mantener una conversación coherente. Saludos.

----------

## Coghan

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Por ahora es solo un proyecto, y no se a qué velocidad avanzará ni si podré llevarlo a buen puerto, pero ayer me picó el gusanillo motivado por éste post y por otros pocos similares que he visto en los últimos meses, y me he lanzado a la confección de un tutorial en español para fvwm. Así que te dejo un link a mi web por si quieres visitarlo de vez en cuando y ver como progresa la cosa.
> 
> http://jesgue.homelinux.org/fvwm-es-tutorial.php
> 
> Todo está aún un poco en plan borrador, y solo están los dos primero capítulos, que describen una configuración muy básica. Sobre todo el segundo puede parecer algo largo porque intento ser lo más detallado posible y no símplemente poner una ristra de comandos para que la gente los copie y pegue en un editor (para eso mejor descargar una config prefabricada, que las hay a miles).

 

Simplemente genial, fantástico, estupendo y maravilloso, y solo es un borrador (que será cuando esté acabado), me lo he leido de un tirón y lo que es mejor lo he comprendido a la primera, ya me has dado que probar estas horas hasta Reyes (lo que me dejen  :Very Happy: ).

Gracias, gracias y mil gracias. Veremos si se consigue que relancen mantener el paquete, es muy de la filosofía Gentoo (háztelo tu mismo).

----------

## Coghan

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Si alguien tiene aguna sugerencia, corrección o idea sobre cualquier cosa relacionada con dicho tutorial, puede contactar conmigo por mail. No suelo usar irc, porque cada cinco minutos tengo que atender algo y me es imposible mantener una conversación coherente. Saludos.

 

En tu manual pones esto: *Quote:*   

>  DestroyFunc StartFunction
> 
> AddToFunc StartFunction
> 
> + I Exec fvwm-root --retain-pixmap ~/wallpapers/mywallpaper.png
> ...

 

```
Mouse 1 2 N Close
```

Me refiero a la N del cuarto campo, con esta configuración los botones no realizan ninguna acción, sin embargo si la cambio por A (Any), ya deja funcionar la acción asignada.

Creo que hay un error de concepto en entender la opción N(othing)(nada), en la práctica se comporta como no hacer nada al pulsar y no como realizar acción al pulsar sin que se toque ninguna tecla, para eso está la opción A.

----------

## i92guboj

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Me refiero a la N del cuarto campo, con esta configuración los botones no realizan ninguna acción, sin embargo si la cambio por A (Any), ya deja funcionar la acción asignada.
> 
> 

 

No. El concepto está bien. Asegúrate de no tener activado el bloqueo numérico o el de mayúsculas. None significa "ninguno" de forma estricta. Si hay algún modificador, aunque sea de bloqueo, entonces no funcionará.

Dicho ésto, yo mismo uso A casi siempre en estos casos, porque también funciona si hay algún modificador por el motivo que sea, y no es una solución intrusiva. En el tutorial ha usado N por ser estricto con la nomenclatura y no dar lugar a futuros malentendidos.  :Wink: 

EDIT: Si quieres olvidarte de este tipo de molestias, puedes probar a añadir éste comando a tu configuración:

```

IgnoreModifiers L25

```

En cuanto tenga un momento lo añadiré al tutorial. Eso debería hacer que fvwm ignorase los modificadores en ese tipo de bindings.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

>  *chonzow wrote:*   
> 
> El problema es que no me va el inglés, y no encuentro documentación completa en español. Estuve viendo varios theme-styles oficiales, y muchas configuraciones de terceros, pero en ninguna encuentro como resolver esto. 
> 
> FVWM es un entorno donde uno puede hacer lo que quiera, incluso se puede extender con módulos en perl, pero la documentación en español es una verdadera limitante para los hispanos cerrados como yo. 
> ...

 

Espectacular, justo que me disponía a (tratar de) cambiar a FVWM me encuentro con este tutorial, me viene como anillo al dedo.

@i92: Como te alcanza el tiempo para todo? Mantenés el ebuild, escribís el tutorial, posteás en el foro... 

Salud!

----------

## chonzow

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Por ahora es solo un proyecto, y no se a qué velocidad avanzará ni si podré llevarlo a buen puerto, pero ayer me picó el gusanillo motivado por éste post y por otros pocos similares que he visto en los últimos meses, y me he lanzado a la confección de un tutorial en español para fvwm. Así que te dejo un link a mi web por si quieres visitarlo de vez en cuando y ver como progresa la cosa.
> 
> http://jesgue.homelinux.org/fvwm-es-tutorial.php
> ...

 

Lo acabo de leer y me fascinó. Pienso que está muy bien tratado y ordenado. Además, es accesible y entretenido, algo que a priori no esperaba, mas que nada por tratarse de un tema tan aspero. Y por si eso fuera poco, se trata de algo que no existe en todo la red: documentación en español y de calidad sobre "EL ENTORNO" FVWM. Te felicito. 

Me sirvió mucho, y estoy contento por ello.  :Razz: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *chonzow wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Lo acabo de leer y me fascinó. Pienso que está muy bien tratado y ordenado. Además, es accesible y entretenido, algo que a priori no esperaba, mas que nada por tratarse de un tema tan aspero. Y por si eso fuera poco, se trata de algo que no existe en todo la red: documentación en español y de calidad sobre "EL ENTORNO" FVWM. Te felicito. 
> 
> Me sirvió mucho, y estoy contento por ello. 

 

Gracias por el comentario.

En cuanto tenga un rato seguiré con el tema, ya que estoy viendo en mis logs del servidor que parece tener cierto éxito. La verdad es que ahora que tengo unas cuantas páginas estoy viendo que el tema se va a hacer más largo de lo que yo pensaba. No puedo precisar la longitud que acabará teniendo el tutorial, pero podés esperar fácilmente más del doble de las que tiene ahora mismo.

Como dice la nota del pié en la página del tutorial: cuando sea eso depende del tiempo libre que encuentre.   :Wink: 

Me alegro de que sea de ayuda.

----------

